# how do I teach my buckling not to headbutt?



## newgoatmama (Mar 13, 2013)

I have 4 month Nubian buckling who headbutts whenever he wants something. Food, attention, access to somewhere I cant be. His 2 in horns hurt! How do I break him of this?


----------



## PiccoloGoat (Sep 10, 2008)

I've read that a tug on the ear and a NO can help sort them out, or a spray bottle of water.
I wish I could teach my buckling to stop putting his front feet on everyone


----------



## llazykllamas (Dec 20, 2012)

This may sound mean, but carry a stick or a piece of 1 inch PVC pipe. When he comes at you - pop him on the head and tell him firmly 'no' or 'get back'. The PVC pipe works well cuz it makes a sound so you don't have to pop him so hard. You want him to get used to respecting your personal space. If you push him back on the head, you are reinforcing that it is ok to push at you.


----------



## elchivito (Apr 18, 2010)

He has horns, why?
Some have success with training. In my experience they're goats and goats butt. Never push a goat unless you want to be pushed back, only harder.


----------



## Kaneel (Oct 7, 2012)

I agree with the previous responses, Spray Bottle, Stick, and PVC Pipe should all work if you use them correctly  Just make sure you don't hit him too hard with the pipe or stick, he may become afraid of you if you do.


----------

